
Changing climate may affect animal-to-human disease transfer - jascii
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/05/190501114619.htm
======
jascii
So, I've been going down a rabbit-hole on how environmental change accelerates
the evolution of pathogens and our current uptic of zoonotic diseases
(covid19, Ebola, etc). The linked article mentions a more computational
approach, but doesn't go into much detail. I would love to see more discussion
on the subject!

